
A logo that changes with the weather - aaronbrethorst
http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/where_the_cold_wind_blows.php
======
dugmartin
We played with something like this at the company I work for - but it was the
logo composited with a geotagged image that was closest to the requestors ip.
All the images were composited with Imagemagick and cached and the ip lookup
and distance calculation is pretty fast using the MaxMind ip database. In the
end we ended up just picking the nicest looking image and turning that off.

~~~
grackle
Honestly, I would imagine that most applications of something like this would
ultimately end up with "picking the nicest looking image" and foregoing the
dynamic tidbits.

That said, you could mash the geolocation that you did with locally-targeted
weather data to create some pretty fun dynamic logo designs that would be
fairly unique to the end user. You could even alter the skin of the entire
site to match the "mood" of the user's location. The possibilities could get
pretty extreme... even if you did eventually turn it off in the end :)

~~~
dugmartin
Funny, we thought about doing a "mood mashup" (for a redesign of a site that
features a lot of poetry) based on the weather at the requester's location. My
input was "what if rain doesn't depress you and instead makes you happy"?

~~~
grackle
Rain doesn't depress me and actually does make me happy.

That said, I think poetry is typically thematic enough that you could still
incorporate some cool weather-based "mood matching" if you used some sort of
tagging system.

Quick example: you have a color spectrum below each poem, each user can
associate the poem with a color after they read it, and then you link each
color to a weather type. On sunny days you would show "yellow" poems, on rainy
days you would show "blue" poems, on snowy days you would show "white" poems,
etc.

You could even have a color spectrum on your home page as your main entry
point into browsing the poetry collection. For whatever color you click on,
you get the poem for which the average color tag is the closest match to your
selection.

Wackiness!

------
panic
The Seed Media Group has a similar sort of parametric logo:
<http://www.sagmeister.com/worknew7.swf>

~~~
fredoliveira
Yup. And also by Sagmeister, the logo for Oporto's Casa da Musica works in a
similar vein:
[http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/the_17_s...](http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/the_17_sides_of_a_cultural_ide.php)

Closer to our startup hearts, Dopplr also does interesting stuff with their
logo, by creating user-specific logos, being each of the colors of the logo
the colors of the most recent cities the visitor was at.

Who said identity had to be static :-)

------
rimantas
One of the first implementation idea I saw was on Dunstan Orchard's blog (now
inactive) <http://1976design.com/blog/> The description of how it was made:
<http://1976design.com/blog/colophon/#the-pano>

------
davidedicillo
This is an interesting concept. I can see some of the more conservative
designers disagreeing with this approach, but I think that if used with
intelligence, and not just as a solely aesthetic exercise, could definitely
work.

------
aaronbrethorst
Here's the site referred to in the article: <http://www.visitnordkyn.com/>

